# wedding



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

did a wedding a while back with Liam and IMS from the forum

kindly got some pictures sent to me yesterday of the event from bride/grom.

enjoy


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Very nice,had my wedding last saturday.....had a lot of Evo´s there:bowdown1:


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

Now that's cool!


----------



## JDMEK1 (Aug 16, 2006)

EvolutionVI said:


> Very nice,had my wedding last saturday.....had a lot of Evo´s there:bowdown1:


Congrat Alex


----------



## ian turbo (Apr 29, 2003)

Congrats... And some good pics there.


----------



## Mi5 GTR (Jul 31, 2009)

Wow this has got to be the Dream Wedding for GTR fanatics., so lucky.

Congratulations to the Bride and Groom on the big day.

Any more pics Matty?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

ive quite a few pics sent over from them yeah il try and post some more later


----------



## Hazardous (Nov 30, 2007)

pics look great.



EvolutionVI said:


> Very nice,had my wedding last saturday.....had a lot of Evo´s there:bowdown1:


Congratulations mate!


----------



## Mi5 GTR (Jul 31, 2009)

matty32 said:


> ive quite a few pics sent over from them yeah il try and post some more later


Thanks Matty, they look so good i have even set it as my wallpaper on my laptop.:thumbsup:


----------

